

Arcade Fire Film/Browser hack - jpwagner
http://www.thewildernessdowntown.com

======
bd
There were quite a lot of comments about this yesterday when announcement on
Google blog was posted (instead of the direct link):

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1646430>

